# Welcome to the Nail Talk Forum! [Read Here First]



## CellyCell (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Welcome to Nail Talk.

Anything related to your manis and pedis goes directly in this forum.

Show off your NOTD (Nail of the Day) or your latest Polish purchase.

Remember, If you find any news about collections of some sort - please site your sources or your thread will be removed!

Thank You.

-MUT Staff


----------

